# Crossover Member



## DaveintheGrave

Hi everybody! Some of you may know me from the "other" forum. I recently became aware of this one and finally decided to join since there seems to be a lot of fun things going on and also a lot of highly informative discussions. I have been making my own Halloween props for about five years now (most of them animated).
I am looking forward to finding some new ideas for making Halloween props and I'm hoping to be able to share my technical/mechanical know-how to any member who needs it.


----------



## Zombie-F

Welcome aboard DaveintheGrave. Always good to have another Dave stalking the forums.


----------



## pyro

hell o and welcome,and enjoy


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Welcome!


----------



## ScareFX

Welcome Dave.


----------



## Fangs

Greetings and Velcome! Cool that you have been making your own props for five years now! Cant wait to see some of your stuff. :>


----------



## Otaku

Hey. DintheG! Welcome to HauntForum. I know you'll like it here!


----------



## edwood saucer

Welcome aboard...

I tell you what - I really enjoy this board. It's very friendly and every one helps each other out. I have a blast here - especially talking movies with Sinister et.al.

Enjoy - glad your here!


----------



## morgan8586

Hello and welcome.....


----------



## slightlymad

Howldy. Welcome to the other side. 

Pics PIcs more pics


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Some like me are beginners, some are advanced, so just about any input is welcome here!


----------



## Dr Morbius

"Hello Dave. I enjoy the company of humans."
That would be Hal the computer's greeting. Mine would be:

WELCOME to the INSANITY!!!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

Glad to see here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Welcome aboard and what took so long? lol


----------



## scareme

Welcome to the madness!!


----------



## roadkill

DaveintheGrave said:


> Hi everybody! Some of you may know me from the "other" forum. I recently became aware of this one and finally decided to join since there seems to be a lot of fun things going on and also a lot of highly informative discussions. I have been making my own Halloween props for about five years now (most of them animated).
> I am looking forward to finding some new ideas for making Halloween props and I'm hoping to be able to share my technical/mechanical know-how to any member who needs it.


Look forward to hearing from you. Howdy and welcome.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Welcome Dave!


----------



## slimy

Welcome Mr. IntheGrave.

I think you will like it here.


----------



## grapegrl

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Vlad

Welcome aboard Dave, glad to see you here as well.


----------



## strange1

Welcome Dave.
I also would like to see some of your work and how tos.


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to the forum DaveintheGrave. Nice bunch of crazies here. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Lilly

Hey Dave glad you crossed over...finally.
Welcome


----------



## dynoflyer

Welcome Dave!


----------



## DeadSpider

Welcome


----------



## Black Cat

Welcome Daveinthegrave. I'm sure you will enjoy your stay.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Anachronism

Welcome


----------



## Ghostess

Welcome Dave, and whatever they tell you, don't go into the light!


----------



## NickG

welcome!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks for all the kind words. You guys really make me feel very welcome. I was trying to update my pictures in the Halloween Gallery, but it won't transfer any of my pictures for some reason.
Anyway, here's a couple of links to some pics and a how-to if anybody wants to check them out:
Pictures by DaveNTracy - Photobucket

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10012

http://hometown.aol.com/tafrdav/myhomepage/halloween.html


----------



## IshWitch

Hi Dave!
Good to see you!


----------

